# The French are coming!!



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

What would Nelson have to say about this??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-21711244


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Bring them on Hardy.

Seems kind of stupid to me with all the landing beaches they have on the French Coast. Some one in Parliament must be getting a pay-off. Once upon time they used Slapton Sands, Devon for the dry run for D-Day, live ammo the works, and a lot of men died.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

EU trying to put us down once again.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

David Wilcockson said:


> EU trying to put us down once again.
> Cheers,
> David


Zut alors and Sacre Bleu!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Landing on the French coast John? They need a little overseas experience including meeting the natives with a foreign language and perhaps a few Hampshire ladies.


Bob


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

They will most likely shoot those big Hampshire Hogs by mistake. Before anyone gets the wrong idea, I'm talking about the 4 legged ones.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day samsette.it is a fun thread.the french are coming.today 09:08.i l like your very poetic stamemt.ie zut alor and sacre blue! wach out for the frogs.have a good day.ben27


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I think it must be some sort of retreat training maneuvers.
When I worked on the IOW ferries, and a French warship was in Pompey, and spotted by a passenger. I used to say that two hundred years ago they would have been blown out of the water well before they got this far.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Send the "Waverley" out to meet them, that will have them doing a 180 at full speed back where they belong.

I don't know where they get the idea that the have any rights.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

When I was a nine year old, my father took me down to Gladstone Dock to see the French battle-cruisers, Strasbourg and Dunkerque. I cannot remember which one we toured, but I do remember that less than one year later, Winston Churchill turned the British fleet on them at their anchorage in Mers el Kebir. Don't recall the casualty figures, but certainly over one thousand young matelots lost their lives that day.
The Vichy French had given their promise to scuttle their fleet, rather than hand any units over to the Germans, and true to their word, they did exactly that when German forces moved into Vichy territory in 1944. 
It makes me laugh when I read remarks such as those in the postings above. Who do you think was holding the German army back, while the BEF made good their escape from the Dunkirk beaches? France did not surrender until some weeks later.
I realise it is a harmless pastime, but some seem to get comfort from it, and I do not wish to spoil it for those that do.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Of course, under the Kingdom of France, the French Navy's flag was pure white.

*what was that about cheese-eating surrender monkeys?*


----------



## yorkshiregeordie (Jun 29, 2007)

Never mind lock up your daughters, quick Lock up your horses!!!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Perhaps they hear about the lottery.
Tell them its Camelot and not Camembert


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

When I was in the Norwegian army we had several mock invasions by the Brits. Not very worrying, as their equipment were particularly unsuited for this job. The Hovercraft even, which was promised us as a technological wonder to gawk at, had to abstain from the attempt at landing on our rocky coast. Off duty the Brits were more impressive though, our constabulary were among those receiving a solid trashing. (Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Lots of big talk here - the last time they invaded Britain, they never left! Gid Moaning.

John T


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Didn't the French have a more recent attempt at invasion than 1066. I seem to recall from my school days an attempt in Wales, where the local women dressed as men, paraded themselves to the french who promptly went home again. There was also a very small raid on the IOW at some time or other, though that wasn't an invasion.


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Think William the Conc was Norman not French and he was actually more Viking than French ! Might have known 'Aggar le orrible'.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

little england flag wavers to the end, go and have your dna checked, you will be surprised what an international soup courses through your veins. 
and never forget that one of our finest days, dunkerque, would probably look a tad like a white flag day to other people


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*Maybe just popped over to give RN/MOD a few pointers in amphibian warfare.*

Well, to be fair, frogs *are *"amphibians"!(Jester)

Jack


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

TIM HUDSON said:


> Think William the Conc was Norman not French and he was actually more Viking than French ! Might have known 'Aggar le orrible'.


By 1066 the Normans were a mixture of many peoples, thats why William the Conc was a Duc and not a Jarl.

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as it is not those Vandal's-------------again.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

chadburn said:


> As long as it is not those Vandal's-------------again.


No, they never made it this far.

This country have never recovered from those Beaker people - with their fancy pottery and bronze tools; Coming here digging up our tin and copper and making a mess all over the place. 

Old Billy the Bastard? Just a latecomer, Not as bad as those Romans.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> No, they never made it this far.
> 
> This country have never recovered from those Beaker people - with their fancy pottery and bronze tools; Coming here digging up our tin and copper and making a mess all over the place.
> 
> Old Billy the Bastard? Just a latecomer, Not as bad as those Romans.


I thought they tried under another identity but from the same region of Europe.


----------

